# التخميد



## نرمين مجيد حميد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد اعرف معلومات اكثر عن عمليات التخميد في منظومات الطائره


----------



## Ahmed Ab (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن شويه توضيح الى يعرف معنى الكلمه يفسرها لو سمحت


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

عمليه التخميد تقليل وتبديد الطاقه الحركيه من اجل تقليل الاهتزاز والحصول على الاستقراريه في لمنظومه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

vibration absorb process​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخواني الإفاضل
لعلاج الإهتزازات في الطائرة او السيارة او اي جسم متحرك.
لابد من قياس تلك الإهتزازات وذلك عن طريق تحميل الماكينة أو وضع حمل إفتراضي ومنه نقيس ما يسمى بالإجهاد والإنفعال​


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

يعني م/ سامح دائما نسوي عمليه التحميل في المنظومه مافهمت؟؟ ممكن توضح اكثر؟؟


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*اختي العزيزة نرمين حياك الله *
*قبل كل شيء يحب ان نعرف ما هو الاخماد ؟*
*الاخماد عو امتصاص الاهتزازات التي تتعرض لها اجهزة الطائرة اثناء الطيران عند دخول الطائرة في مطبات هوائية او عند الهبوط ... هذا بالنسبة للاجهزة ويستخدم لازالتها او لتخفيف تاثيرها عدة وسائل من بينها ما يسمى بالـ ( shock observers ) *
*اما الاهتزازات التي قد تتعرض لها الطائرة اثنا عمليات الدوران حول المحاور الثلاث ( x ,y , z ) بسبب مختلف التاثيرات الايروديناميكية فيتم ازالتها بواسطة منظومة ( demers ) تعمل مع منظومة الطيار الالي بقنواته الثلاث ( قناة الميل وقناة التموج وقناة الاتجاه ) والغرض من هذه المنظومة اقصد (منظومة الاخماد) هو العمل على استقرارية وانسيابة الحركات الدورانية للطائرات حول المحاور الثلاث ( الطولي والعرضي والعمودي ) وهي منظومة نعمل بشكل اوتوماتيكي دون تدخل الطيار وتعتبر جزءا من منظومة القيادة الالية للطائرة وغالبا ما يدخل في مكوناتها الاجهزة الجايروسكوبية .
وليس كل الاهتزازات الحاصلة في الطائرات يمكن ازالتها فالاهتزازات الحاصلة في حمالات المحارك لايمكن ازالتها اثناء الطيران ولكن يمكن قياسها ومعرفة مستوى خطورتها في الجو او عند التشغبل الارضي ومن ثم اتخاذ الاجراءات الفنية المناسبة على الارض واذا وصلت اثناء الطيران مستويات خطيرة ( اقصد في المحرك او في الحمالة ) عندئذ يجب اطفاء المحرك في الجو فورا *
*هذا باختصار مفهوم عمليات الاخماد في الطائرات*
*ارجو قد اوصلت الفكرة المطلوب توضيحها *
*لك مني اطيب التحيات *
​


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخ عماد وصلت الفكره


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
مشكور أخي عماد
ولكن shock absorbs
و dampers
هل تقصد ذلك؟؟​


----------



## yasir altaay (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## عماد المشهداني (30 أكتوبر 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> سلام عليكم
> مشكور أخي عماد
> ولكن shock absorbs
> و dampers
> هل تقصد ذلك؟؟​


*وعيكم السلام اخ سامح *
*لم افهم سؤالك *
*ارجو التوضيح لاجيبك اخي العزيز*
*تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*لتخفيف تاثيرها عدة وسائل من بينها ما يسمى بالـ ( shock observers ) *
* تصحيحها shock obserbers*
*اما الاهتزازات التي قد تتعرض لها الطائرة اثنا عمليات الدوران حول المحاور الثلاث ( x ,y , z ) بسبب مختلف التاثيرات الايروديناميكية فيتم ازالتها بواسطة منظومة ( demers ) *
*تصحيحها dampers *
*تعمل مع منظومة الطيار الالي بقنواته الثلاث ( قناة الميل وقناة التموج وقناة الاتجاه ) والغرض من هذه المنظومة اقصد (منظومة الاخماد) هو العمل على استقرارية وانسيابة الحركات الدورانية للطائرات حول المحاور الثلاث ( الطولي والعرضي والعمودي ) وهي منظومة نعمل بشكل اوتوماتيكي دون تدخل الطيار وتعتبر جزءا من منظومة القيادة الالية للطائرة وغالبا ما يدخل في مكوناتها الاجهزة الجايروسكوبية *​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*نعم نعم اخي المهندس سامح *
*اعتذر عن الاخطاء حيث لم انتبه وكنت على عجل*
*لكم منا اطيب التحايا*​


----------

